# Mini circular saw drill attachment



## david_mackay00 (Apr 16, 2012)

Can someone help me please? A couple of years ago I was looking for a mini circular saw tool that attaches to an electric drill, but one that saws in line with the drill body, not a simple bit with a saw at the end that cuts at 90 degrees to the drill body. Something like a modern version of an old Arcoy attachment.

I found such a product on a US manufacturer's website. It was quite pricey, all-metal construction, but exactly what I was looking for. I can't remember the product name, but know it was a specialist manufacturer. I think it was their main product.

Please reply if you know the name of this tool. Not interested in self-powered mini circular saws, specifically looking for an attachment to an electric drill.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Probably one of these*

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ttachment+for+drill&_sacat=See-All-Categories


I have this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-MONTGOM...127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c42f36e7


----------



## david_mackay00 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Woodnthings,

I have seen these vintage attachments on eBay, this is what I meant by an old Arcoy attachment.

The attachment I am looking for is new, a professional tool and costs around $150. It had an integrated socket collar to attach it to a drill. The supplier provided it in a small wooden box, I think.

That is the part I am trying to find.

Thanks,
David.


----------

